# Archäologie Fragmente



## Solaki (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hab eine Frage bzgl. des neuen Berufes Archäologie. Wenn man die Fragmente sammelt steht ja in diesem "Fragmentebuch" wieviele man hat. Ist es auch möglich an die Fragmente ranzukommen. Wo werden die denn abgelegt? Im Inventar sind die nicht. (Also diese Trolltafeln und diese Vasen und sowas was man zum Restaurieren braucht)


MfG Solaki


----------



## villain (20. Dezember 2010)

also die schlüsselsteine (grüne gegenstände wie z. b. trolltafeln oder zwergenrunensteine) werden in deinem inventar abgelegt, wenn du sie findest.

die einzelnen fragmente, die bei jedem buddeln erhälst, findest du nicht in deiner tasche sondern nur im fragmentebuch. 

meiner meinung nach, ist das zwar nicht unbedingt logisch aber äußerst praktisch: stell dir mal vor, du hättest 9 verschiedene arten von fragmenten + 8 verschiedene arten von schlüsselsteinen in deinen taschen. wäre eine "schöne" platzverschwendung.


----------



## arakil (20. Dezember 2010)

und die frakmente beauchst du net in die hand nehmen. im buch ist nen knopf restaurieren. da einfach drauf und das iem erscheint in deinem inventar.


----------



## Alpax (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage dentiert wohl eher Richtung verkaufen der Fragemente und das geht nicht.


----------



## Izara (20. Dezember 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Die Frage dentiert wohl eher Richtung verkaufen der Fragemente und das geht nicht.



Wenn damit diese grünen Gegenstände gemeint sind (sry, Archäologie noch nicht geskillt), dann geht das sehr wohl. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, dass die sogar im AH für 200-300 g das Stück angeboten werden


----------



## Merriadoki (20. Dezember 2010)

was ist im archäologiefenster eigendlich das unten rechts ?


----------



## Anubis89 (21. Dezember 2010)

Das sind die Slot´s für Schlüsselsteine( einer zählt als 12 Fragmente).
Rein klicken und wenn du einen passenden hast wird er dort eingefügt.


----------



## Alpax (21. Dezember 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Wenn damit diese grünen Gegenstände gemeint sind (sry, Archäologie noch nicht geskillt), dann geht das sehr wohl. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, dass die sogar im AH für 200-300 g das Stück angeboten werden



Hättest du aufmerksam gelesen, hättest du mitbekommen das es gerade NICHT um die grünen Schlüsselsteine geht.


----------

